# advice on renewal of residents visa



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

My six year old sons residence visa needs renewing in Nov this year.
His British passport needs renewing August 2010. 
Do the immigration require more than a year to issue/renew resident visas?
Is it possible to renew British passports at the embassy here?
The problem Im facing if i renew his passport I loose the visa and will have to reapply from scratch, which is what im trying to avoid.
I would ask the immigration here in Sharjah, but they only seem to be able to take your money and not give advice/help or explanations!!!
Im hoping someone may have faced this issue and can advise me


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Ema said:


> My six year old sons residence visa needs renewing in Nov this year.
> His British passport needs renewing August 2010.
> Do the immigration require more than a year to issue/renew resident visas?
> Is it possible to renew British passports at the embassy here?
> ...


6 month passport validity is require to issue visa.
British passports can renew from local embassy go to british embassy website for details.
You will not loose the visa but to attach the old passport with new passport every time.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the advice, you saved me a stressful trip to immigration.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Renewal of the passport will take 15 fdays maximum.

Bear in mind that payment to the embassy has to be made in cash. For a child's passport, I think it is AED 505.

You will need new photos of your child witnessed as a true likeness (blah blah) by someone who has known your child for 2 years, or for an additional cost, the embassy staff will sign it is ok

Passport page for emabssy in Dubai

Applying for a UK passport in UAE

Fees page

http://ukinuae.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/excel/xls1/Consfees.xls


----------



## az200 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long it takes to renew an employment visa?

My family are in the UK and they want to come over on xmas to renew their visa.
How long does it takes to renew family visa?

How long


----------

